# My first IUI: a comedy of errors.



## Soleonie (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone else have a really emotional experience during their procedure? 

I had a bad experience with the speculum and ended up a tense ball of emotional energy and not the relaxed woman glowing with warmth and contement I had hoped to be hah hah.


----------



## stephieuk2 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Soleonie* the only bad experince I had was I needed a cervical polyp removed which they found just before my iui and I bled a lot which was quite embarrassing and made me feel really uncomfortable.


----------



## Soleonie (Feb 10, 2012)

That sounds horrible and really puts my 'the speculum hurt a bit and I freaked out' awkwardness into perspective.


----------



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Sloeonie,

Yes - I lived in hope it was going to be a lovely, relaxed moment - my DP was there to experience it all with me as well - bless him! But then she couldn't find my cervix and it wasn't quite as smooth as the first time put it that way!   Got to think positive though right - fingers crossed it's all worth it!  

Sending you lots of luck.
xx


----------

